# Tugs Hot Spur and Jackle Collision



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Needing help finding this incident

the inscription on a grave stone in Brockley Cemetery, reads as;

Alfred George Williams age 22 married on Christmas Day 1898 and was drowned in the Albert Dock on the 6th Jan 1899 in the fatal collision between the Tugs Hot Spur and Jackal.

I presume the Dock was Albert Dock London?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

The Hotspur, Wm. Simons & Co. 1897, 192 tons, was built for operation within the confines of the London docks, and she worked in the London and East India Docks, passing into the fleet of the London Port Authority until sold in 1915 to the Whitstable Salvage Company. Source: P. N. Thomas, "British Steam Tugs" p. 142. There is much on the features of the Hotspur in the book, including construction drawings, but nothing on the collision. The Jackall is mentioned once, as built in 1856, 54,6 ft. 22 tons, owned by James Thomas, and is mentioned under the heading "Thames Craft Tugs" on page 94.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

JACKAL iron.
O.N. 91931. 37g. 25n. 63.2 x 12.3 x 7.0 feet.
1-cyl. (18” x 16”) by the shipbuilder. 30 NHP. 
1876: Built by Thomas A. Young & Son, Blackwall for Union Lighterage Company Ltd. 
23.6.1886: First registered at London to Vokins & Company Ltd., London. 
1891: Sold to Beadle Brothers Ltd., London. 
1.1897: Sold to Wm. Cory & Son Ltd., London. 
10.1912: Sold to Ernest Freak, Greenwich. 
1914: Sold to Charles & Arthur Etheredge Ltd., Limehouse. 
1922: Transferred to C. & A. Etheredge Ltd., Limehouse. 
1923: Sold to Edward T. Crawley, Barking. 
1930: Sold to Henry D. Lane, Rotherhithe. 
1935: Demolished.


Photo here

http://thamestugs.co.uk/WM-CORY-LTD-2.php




HOTSPUR

http://www.clydeships.co.uk/view.ph...lag=&disposal=&lost=&ref=21454&vessel=HOTSPUR


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Thanking you both, now have a bit to go on
Phill


----------

